# Canon R5 is the 2nd most used Canon camera on flickr



## dolina (Jul 19, 2022)

What I found amazing is that it took a year and 10 days since announcement to be that popular






Canon EOS R5


Explore more photos uploaded by the Canon EOS R5. 9920 photos were uploaded to Flickr yesterday using this camera.




www.flickr.com











The story how smartphones brought back sales of dedicated still cameras to pre-2007 numbers









The Best Camera is the One That's With You - Digital Innovation and Transformation


As smartphone cameras become more advanced, they have replaced the need for consumer-grade, and soon, professional-grade, digital cameras.




digital.hbs.edu










It explains why Nikon & Canon are not spending any more R&D resources to further develop future dSLR bodies, lenses & accessories while still manufacturing existing SKUs based on demand.









The demise of Nikon and Canon DSLRs is a good thing


Opinion: Laser focus will ultimately produce better cameras




www.techradar.com


----------

